# General > Technical Support >  BT Home Hub - no connection

## dortmunder

My friend's internet is usually very reliable but not today.  She has a laptop and a wireless BT Home Hub router.  There's no obvious problem - the wee switch on the laptop is 'On' and all the relevant lights on the Hub are glowing.  The BT Help 'wizard' detects that the wee switch in the laptop if 'Off' which is rubbish.  I've faffed around in Control Panel/Internet but Windows simply cannot find a network (despite the fact it's just 10 feet away...).

Does anyone know if there's a particular BT problem at the moment?

Or can suggest a way of fixing her problem?

Many thanks.

----------


## davem

Try turning the hub off then on unless you can find the reset button (bottom right), worth a go, then try more techie stuff.

----------


## davem

And restarting the laptop.

----------


## Connor.

Yeah, like davem said. Best bet is to turn the hub off at the mains and then remove the power cable. Leave it for 15-30 seconds and put the power cable back into the hub and then switch on at the wall. I have to do this quite frequently when my internet decides to conk out.

----------


## Brizer2k7

if windows still cant find the wireless network then try restarting the wireless adapter and "wireless zero configuration". instructions for Windows XP below

start ==> settings ==> control panel ==> administrative tools ==> services, then highlight the entry called wireless zero config, then click on "start" or "restart"

also start ==> settings ==> control panel ==> system ==> hardware ==> device manager and under the section called "network adapters", highlight the wireless adapter and disable / enable.

Let us know how you get on.

----------


## dx100uk

might no be a bad idea to connect the laptop via an ethernet lead to the homehub, that will determine if the homehub/lappy are both capable of connecting without being an issue there.

often though as advised a simple repower of the homehub & a reset of the laptop [hold the power button in till it dies] usually sorts most issues.

dx

----------


## dortmunder

Thanks all.  I'll check in with her tonight to see if she's still 'down'.  I did try to connect her ethernet cable but even with the BT disc in the laptop, Windows couldn't find a driver...

----------


## dx100uk

you dont need a driver for ethernet!

anyway
the BT discs are just unnecessary bloatware you dont need them for anything at all even wireless.

if you plug the ethernet lead in, it should give as pop up bottom right taskbar of PC saying its connected and at what speed.

then click the internet icon and see if IE works.

if the internet does not work then, you need to be looking at the homehub, poss faulty splitter/filter etc.

dx

----------


## dortmunder

Well, I looked in on her last night but she's still not got wireless.  Luckily, she can get online with an ethernet cable (I didn't know, the first time, that there was an ethernet socket on the back of the laptop.  I was trying to use the ethernet/USB cable which is probably why Windows was looking for a driver...).


 'Services' didn't have anything called 'wireless zero config', disabling/enabling had no effect and ditto the resetting of the Hub.


 After resetting the laptop, I thought I'd cracked it  the system tray icon of two overlapping monitors with a blue circle returned.  Four networks were found  BTFON, BTOpenZone, my friend's usual network and what looked to be a neighbour's network.  Of the four, my friend's normal network was the only one 'not broadcasting'.


 Going into 'Manage Network Connections', her wired connection shows OK but the Wireless Network Connection shows 'disabled'.  Trying to enable it just generates a 'sorry, nae luck' message.


 The BT Help 'wizard' has generated a troubleshooting code reference so she'll call BT when she works up the enthusiasm.  Unless one of you fine folks have any other suggestions?  Thanks.

----------


## Brizer2k7

sounds like an issue with the home hub and needs replaced by BT. If the laptop can see the list of wireless networks in range then the laptop cant be at fault.

----------


## MR_A

There was an issue at the BT Exchange causing an outage in Thurso.

This has all been rectified so switch your router off and back on, that should do the trick.

----------


## Brizer2k7

But his mate could get a connection fine with the ethernet cable plugged between the laptop and the BT Home hub. Its only wireless that wasnt working. nothing to do with any BT Exchange issue.

----------


## dx100uk

you need to go onto the homehubs home page and check the wireless is turned on.

http://bthomehub.home

dx

----------


## dortmunder

Thanks for that but your link doesn't work for me.  And I can't see anything similar at BT.com.  Could you give me the address again please?

----------


## dx100uk

look in the homehub book
you'll need its password in there too anyway

dx

----------


## dortmunder

Good news.  She called BT's helpline and a lad with a foreign accent took remote control of her laptop and sorted it out.  Apparently she'll be getting an email, whether or not it'll describe the problem in depth I don't know.  Thanks to everyone here for chipping in.

----------

